# Missing Earning Potential? What Do You Do To Maximize Your Schools Revenue?



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2008)

Had a conversation today that got me thinking, thought I'd toss it out here to get some cross discussion.

During part of the conversation, the topic shifted to getting the most out of your customers. One of my clients put an old fridge in his school and hit the local membership warehouse for drinks. He gets bottled water for 15 cents a bottle and sells it for $1.25. He says he turns a good amount around each week adding to his bottom line. 3 other's have contracts with Coke or Pepsi to supply them with vending with them getting varying amounts from the deal.

Another had a small supply of office supplies, basically looseleaf notebooks and packs of paper that he buys each fall during the back-to-school sales that he simply doubles the price of and sells to his students and event guests during the year. He adds a sticker for the school, a couple business cards, a flyer, 2 pens (promo type with school name and address), and 10 "free trial" passes to the package.

Most of the owners I was talking to maintained small amounts of gear on hand, in addition to uniforms. 

So, what do you do to add to your schools income?


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 20, 2008)

my last school started selling snacks. candy bars, pickles, sodas. The profit from that is huge, supposedly.

The Tracy's became millionaires by pushing private lessons over group classes.


----------

